# Homepage wird nicht im Internet Explorer angezeigt.



## feldizippe (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,

also ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe mir selber eine Homepage gemacht alles ging gut bis ich sie vorhin mit dem Internet Explorer mal öffnen wollte. Es wurde mir nichts angezeigt, vorher meinte schon ein Freund zu mir dass die Ausgabe der Page im Internet Explorer total komisch sei.   

Der Link zur Page.

Naja wäre nett wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet.

mfg
Feldizippe


----------



## Maik (12. Juli 2005)

Auf den ersten Blick sind mir folgende Fehler in deinem Quelltext aufgefallen:


```
<table id="aussen" height="100%" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
<td align="center">
<html>
<head>
.
.
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
        color: #000000;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:link {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        color: #000000;
        text-decoration: none;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:visited {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: none;
        color: #000000;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:hover {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: none;
        color: #FFFFFF;
        text-decoration: underline;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:active {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: none;
        color: #000000;
        font-size: 11px;
}
.uberschrift1 {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: underline;
        font-size: 11px;
        color: #000000;
        font-weight: bold;
}
.uberschrift2 {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        font-size: 11px;
        color: #000000;
}
.uberschrift3 {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        font-size: 11px;
        color: #000000;
        font-weight: bold;
}
/* schliessende Kommentarzeichen fehlt */
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>
.
.
.
</body>
</html>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

Ja aber wo ist da der Fehler


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Dass rot markierte sind die Fehler.
Du hast den gesamten HTML-Bereich in einer Tabelle, dass darf nicht sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2005)

Entferne mal die rotmarkierte Tabelle aus dem Source-Code und füge am Ende des Style-Sheets das (bislang fehlende) schliessende Kommentarzeichen --> hinzu, was der Grund des nicht-Anzeigens der Seite ist:


```
<style type="text/css">
<!--

/* das schliessende Kommentarzeichen fehlt */
-->
</style>
```


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2005)

Hier der korrigierte Quelltext:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>no9</title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
        color: #000000;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:link {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        color: #000000;
        text-decoration: none;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:visited {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: none;
        color: #000000;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:hover {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: none;
        color: #FFFFFF;
        text-decoration: underline;
        font-size: 11px;
}
a:active {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: none;
        color: #000000;
        font-size: 11px;
}
.uberschrift1 {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        text-decoration: underline;
        font-size: 11px;
        color: #000000;
        font-weight: bold;
}
.uberschrift2 {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        font-size: 11px;
        color: #000000;
}
.uberschrift3 {
        font-family: Tahoma,Verdana,Helvetica;
        font-size: 11px;
        color: #000000;
        font-weight: bold;
}
-->
</style>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}

function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}

function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" onLoad="MM_preloadImages('Bilder/no9_IMPRESSUM2.gif','Bilder/no9_HOME2.gif','Bilder/no9_ABOUT2.gif','Bilder/no9_G-BOOK2.gif','Bilder/no9_KONTAKT2.gif','Bilder/no9_LINKS2.gif')">
<table id="aussen" height="100%" width="100%" align="center">
<tr>
<td align="center">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (no9.psd) -->
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="501" height="602" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <tr>
                <td rowspan="18">&nbsp;                        </td>
                <td colspan="25">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-11.gif" width="479" height="2" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="18">&nbsp;                        </td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="2" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td rowspan="16">&nbsp;                        </td>
                <td colspan="23">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3.gif" width="469" height="21" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="16">&nbsp;                        </td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="21" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3-08.gif" width="19" height="98" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="8">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_RuNN3r.gif" width="215" height="45" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="13" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3-10.gif" width="235" height="81" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="45" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="8" rowspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3-11.gif" width="215" height="53" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="36" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="9" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3-12.gif" width="204" height="17" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_v1.0.gif" width="18" height="6" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3-14.gif" width="13" height="17" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="6" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-3-15.gif" width="18" height="11" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="11" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td rowspan="11">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-11-16.gif" width="3" height="455" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="3" rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1.gif" width="48" height="35" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="2">                        <a href="index.html" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image86','','Bilder/no9_HOME2.gif',1)"><img src="Bilder/no9_HOME2.gif" name="Image86" width="46" height="10" border="0"></a></td>
                <td rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-19.gif" width="28" height="35" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="2">                        <a href="about.htm" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image87','','Bilder/no9_ABOUT2.gif',1)"><img src="Bilder/no9_ABOUT.gif" name="Image87" width="56" height="10" border="0"></a></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-21.gif" width="24" height="35" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">                        <a href="gbook.html" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image88','','Bilder/no9_G-BOOK2.gif',1)"><img src="Bilder/no9_G.BOOK.gif" name="Image88" width="61" height="10" border="0"></a></td>
                <td rowspan="4">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-23.gif" width="14" height="35" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">                        <a href="Kontakt.htm" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image89','','Bilder/no9_KONTAKT2.gif',1)"><img src="Bilder/no9_KONTAKT.gif" name="Image89" width="71" height="10" border="0"></a></td>
                <td colspan="8">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-25.gif" width="114" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="11">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-11-26.gif" width="4" height="455" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-27.gif" width="22" height="34" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">                        <a href="Links.htm" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image90','','Bilder/no9_LINKS2.gif',1)"><img src="Bilder/no9_LINKS.gif" name="Image90" width="43" height="10" border="0"></a></td>
                <td colspan="4" rowspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-29.gif" width="49" height="34" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="9" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-30.gif" width="46" height="25" alt=""></td>
                <td rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-31.gif" width="56" height="25" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-32.gif" width="61" height="25" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-33.gif" width="71" height="25" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-34.gif" width="43" height="24" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="24" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="6">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-35.gif" width="20" height="411" alt=""></td>
          <td width="332" height="390" colspan="12" rowspan="3" align="left" valign="top" bgcolor="#BFBFBF"><span class="Stil2">
                  <iframe height="370" width="330" src="Home.html" frameborder="no" scrolling="yes"></iframe>
                </span>&nbsp;</td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="6">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-36.gif" width="20" height="411" alt=""></td>
                <td width="70" height="228" colspan="3" align="left" valign="top" bgcolor="#BFBFBF">Shout</td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="6">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-37.gif" width="20" height="411" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="228" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-38.gif" width="70" height="20" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="20" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td width="70" height="142" colspan="3" align="left" valign="top" bgcolor="#BFBFBF">counter</td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="142" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="12">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-39.gif" width="332" height="4" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="3" rowspan="3">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-40.gif" width="70" height="21" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="4" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="5" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-41.gif" width="163" height="17" alt=""></td>
                <td colspan="5"><a href="impressum.html" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image85','','Bilder/no9_IMPRESSUM2.gif',1)"><img src="Bilder/no9_IMPRESSUM.gif" name="Image85" width="97" height="10" border="0"></a> </td>
                <td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-43.gif" width="72" height="17" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="10" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="5">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-1-44.gif" width="97" height="7" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="7" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="21">
                        <img src="Bilder/no9_Ebene-11-45.gif" width="462" height="9" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="9" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td colspan="25" class="uberschrift2"><center>
                  Diese webseite wurde für <a href="http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/">Firefox</a> und 1024x768 optimiert. Fehler mit dem IE sind möglich.
                </center></td>

                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="1" height="24" alt=""></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
                <td height="2">
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="11" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="3" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="16" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="4" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="28" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="46" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="28" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="56" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="19" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="29" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="32" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="14" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="3" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="68" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="4" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="18" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="2" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="41" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="22" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="7" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="11" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="9" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="4" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td>
                        <img src="Bilder/spacer.gif" width="10" height="1" alt=""></td>
                <td></td>
        </tr>
</table>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

Also erstmal danke !

So jetzt hab ich das alles so gemacht aber jetzt wird die Page komische im IE angezeigt.


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2005)

feldizippe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So jetzt hab ich das alles so gemacht aber jetzt wird die Page komische im IE angezeigt.


Wenn ich deine Seite aufrufe und in den Quelltext schaue, sehe ich noch immer die von mir genannten Fehler


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß ich muste erst die alte vom Server sichern und nun lade ich gleich die neue hoch aber haltet euch lieber fest


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juli 2005)

Den eigentlich dekorativen Grafiken müssen noch mittels der CSS-Deklaration display:block Block-Element-Charakteristika zugewiesen werden. Weitere Informationen siehe Kapitel „Kontrolle über das Erstellen von Boxen“.


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

ÄHm ja ok...

Ich versteh auf den beiden Seiten nur Bahnhof. Sorry aber ich bin noch ein butiger Anfänger


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2005)

website no9 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese webseite wurde für Firefox und 1024x768 optimiert. Fehler mit dem IE sind möglich.


Die Seite wird bei mir im FireFox (1.0.2), IE (6.0), Mozilla (1.6) und Netscape (7.1) fehlerhaft, sprich das Layout verschoben dargestellt, im Opera (7.23) sieht alles _optimiert_ aus  :suspekt:


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juli 2005)

Das Problem liegt insbesondere darin, dass viele Grafiken allein in einer Tabellenzelle stehen und nicht höher als 1 Pixel sind. Da diese jedoch nicht direkt hinter der schließenden Markierung des Start-Tags der td-Element-Deklaration notiert sind, sondern sich dazwischen noch zusätzliche Leerzeichen befinden, wird die Tabellenzelle mit der Zeichenhöhe eines Leerzeichen dargestellt.
Würdest du den Grafiken nun Block-Element-Charakteristika zuweisen, würden die Leerzeichen ignoriert.


Übrigens: „Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten“


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

@ michaelsinterface:

Ja ich weiß ...

Den Text hatte ich geschrieben als die Page noch in Firefox noch nicht verschoben angezeigt wurde aber schon im IE mucken machte.

Tjo ich glaube ich fang noch mal beim slicen an.

Aber trotzdem danke euch allen für die hilfe.

mfg 
feldizippe


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2005)

Du solltest deine Seiten künftig auch durch den Validator jagen.


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

Jo und was macht der ?!


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2005)

Der zeigt dir wo Du welche Fehler gemacht hast.
Also nicht Schreibfehler oder Layoutfehler, sondern ob Du z.b. irgendwo ein schliessenden HTML-TAG vergessen hast, oder ob Du TAG's/Attribute verwendest die in deinem Doctype nicht zulässig sind usw.
Auch kannst Du dort deine CSS-Anweisungen checken lassen ob sie so zulässig sind.

[edit] Das w3c gibt die Vorgaben für die Browser, nur halten sich leider nicht alle Hersteller (insbesondere MS) nicht immer daran, dadurch kommen dann die Kompatibilitätsprobleme der Seiten mit den verschiedenen Browsern zustande. [/edit]


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

Jo geil danke


----------



## feldizippe (13. Juli 2005)

Soo

also ich hab jetzt das Design und usw. noch mal überarbeitet  und wollte euch das mal zeigen -Link-
Wär nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet was ich vom Code noch anders machen soll.

mfg 
feldizippe


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. Juli 2005)

*miep* Ich glaube, du willst ins Homepage-Review-Forum.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2005)

@SilentWarrior, ich glaube nicht dass er es will.
Punkt 4  


			
				Regeln für das Homepage Review Forum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Clanseiten, Beepworld, "Subdomainseiten" und reine Foren sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.*
> Mit Subdomainseiten sind z.B. "de.xx" oder "kickme.to" Adressen gemeint. Ihr solltet also eine echte Topleveldomain besitzen. Es werden definitiv keine Ausnahmen gemacht. Des Weiteren darf keine Seite gegen die Netiquette - Punkt 5 verstoßen.


@feldizippe, soweit scheint es OK zu sein, aber hatte ich gestern nicht etwas vom Validator gesagt?
28 Fehler, 6 von 8?! Seiten fehlerhaft.


----------

